# Fear Of Loud Noises - Ligyrophobia



## sweet92590 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a fear of loud noises AKA c. It's really weird. I know that noise can't hurt you. However, I still have the fear. But I am getting better.
If anyone has this fear, pleaseeeee reply or join this website I made http://loudnoisefearsocial.ning.com/ because idk if i'm the only one....


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

You aren't the only one. I have a fear of sudden loud noises, like hearing a balloon burst or whatever, they scare me far more than most people.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

sudden or loud noises can cause my anxiety to flare up and i can sometimes get panicked and need to escape.


----------



## Fobic (Feb 28, 2011)

I have had phobia to ALL kinds of explosions since the very moment I got conscience of myself, and that phobia has conditioned my life in ways that can only be undertood by persons that suffered from the same problem.
I am a member of a group of ligyrophobics who form an internet community called APARTE in which participate 180 people from different Spanish-speaking countries. In this forum we talk about our experiences, our attemps to be cured, and discuss a project of creating a legal association in Spain.
In order to share experiences, we are very interested in direct contact with people from other parts of the world, affected by this same kind of phobia. I would be very pleased to inform the other members of my community about me being succesfull in this purpose.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have grown to love loud noise I routinely listen to loud music you would hate to live next door to me lol.


----------



## earthworker22 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have ligyrophobia and it has developed in to astraphobia as well (fear of thunderstorms, for obvious reasons). No, you're not the only one.


----------



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a fear of sudden loud noises. It makes my anxiety kick in and can sometimes cause me to have panic attacks. Its one of the reasons i now avoid going outside


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Noise can hurt you. I have sensitive hearing and loud noises hurt. It's not a phobia though.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

sweet92590 said:


> I have a fear of loud noises....



Go to 0:32 then press play. LOL


----------



## TracyK (Jun 1, 2013)

*This Fear is destroying my life*

I have had a fear of sudden loud noises since I was little and it seems to get worse with time. Fireworks and thunderstorm are the worst for me. I have almost crashed my car when a flash of lightning appears because of the anxiety of knowing thunder would follow. I can no longer go to the movies (which I used to love) because of how loud and realistic the sounds of guns and thunder have become. Except for my immediate family, I have managed to keep this fear hidden from everyone (which makes it 100x worse trying to hide it). I have lots of friends and a great social life, but I have to make excuses for why I won't go see fireworks or go to places where I know there is potential for loud noises. I love music and going to concerts doesn't bother me, but every single time I go to one I have so much anxiety wondering if they will use pyrotechnics (this goes for plays as well). Although I date frequently, I always find an excuse to not be in a relationship because this fear is too embarrassing for me to bear. Sometimes it is almost too much to deal with...why did I get dealt such a horrible hand? Why couldn't I have a fear that you can avoid, like snakes. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this better? It makes me feel like a worthless human being. I hate summer because of the constant threat of storms and neighbors shooting fireworks. I just want to be normal!


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

You are not the only one. I also dislike loud noises and always had, since i was a kid.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Above all I hate horns, car/truck/train/ship though any sudden loud noise makes me jump. I believe I've always been like that but constant anxiety caused by SA has made it worse. It's a bit better now as my SA has improved from how bad it was three years ago.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate loud noises.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

*bang*


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I've become easily startled as the years have passed. I jump at things and sounds I think I hear, of people coming in the room, of shadows, dark spots and of course noises. I also suffer from shy bladder syndrome and attempting to use the bathroom when like a vacuum, washer, movie or music are playing, anyone is around or anything loud and noisy just a short distance away makes it very difficult. 

I have challenged myself and managed to go a few times with loud noises and machinery going, but if I'm already having an anxiety attack forget it. My bladder muscles tense and tighten so much I'll be forced to hold for hours until comfortable.

I remember having to take a pee test before my heart surgery and the doctors and aids were bewildered and even became furious as it took me 6 hours-I kid you not!-to finally pee and I was in such misery and pain before, during and after for holding so long. I think the longest was 10 hours when I went on a trip with family to an amusement park. For some reason the term "what goes in, must come out" doesn't properly work for me. *shrugs*


----------



## Tudom (May 28, 2013)

I don't like them if the sources are many and undiscernable, that's why i often become a bit vacant looking and disorientated in group settings. It's not so much loud noise and many different noises that make me go funny. I like thunder and don't dislike any noise really as long as i know where the hell it's coming from.


----------



## Dawnrenae (May 24, 2013)

I get light headed, dizzy and nauseous when I hear a sudden loud noise.


----------



## Tudom (May 28, 2013)

What about a vw campervan horn!?


----------



## ttum (Jun 22, 2013)

*Ditto*

I too have an extreme fear of loud noises. I've had it all my life that I can remember. I don't even like talking about it, or saying certain words because it makes my heart race. Until I found this forum I thought I was alone with this fear. I just wish I could be like a normal person and enjoy certain things. It's awful, especially this time of the year. I've been reading online about some treatments. Has anyone has any success? I tried desensitization therapy years ago, but it wasn't very successful.


----------



## ttum (Jun 22, 2013)

*Ditto*



TracyK said:


> I have had a fear of sudden loud noises since I was little and it seems to get worse with time. Fireworks and thunderstorm are the worst for me. I have almost crashed my car when a flash of lightning appears because of the anxiety of knowing thunder would follow. I can no longer go to the movies (which I used to love) because of how loud and realistic the sounds of guns and thunder have become. Except for my immediate family, I have managed to keep this fear hidden from everyone (which makes it 100x worse trying to hide it). I have lots of friends and a great social life, but I have to make excuses for why I won't go see fireworks or go to places where I know there is potential for loud noises. I love music and going to concerts doesn't bother me, but every single time I go to one I have so much anxiety wondering if they will use pyrotechnics (this goes for plays as well). Although I date frequently, I always find an excuse to not be in a relationship because this fear is too embarrassing for me to bear. Sometimes it is almost too much to deal with...why did I get dealt such a horrible hand? Why couldn't I have a fear that you can avoid, like snakes. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this better? It makes me feel like a worthless human being. I hate summer because of the constant threat of storms and neighbors shooting fireworks. I just want to be normal!


Ditto. I hate this time of the year!


----------



## ttum (Jun 22, 2013)

sweet92590 said:


> I have a fear of loud noises AKA c. It's really weird. I know that noise can't hurt you. However, I still have the fear. But I am getting better.
> If anyone has this fear, pleaseeeee reply or join this website I made http://loudnoisefearsocial.ning.com/ because idk if i'm the only one....


I tried that link, but it doesn't work.


----------



## ttum (Jun 22, 2013)

*Treatment or cure?*



ttum said:


> Ditto. I hate this time of the year!


Has anyone found a cure or treatment for this? Please post. I'm desperate!
I want to feel like normal people and be able to go paces and not worry about something happening.


----------



## stel230 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear TracyK,

I am sorry. I feel this way and wish I were normal, too. I don't socialize much because no one understands it. I wish I could meet more people with this prob --everyone is too embarrassed to talk about it, but being embarrassed isn't going to help me.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I have nerve damage in two of my ears, so most noises feel like a knife being thrown in my ears. It's not very pleasant.


----------



## ttum (Jun 22, 2013)

stel230 said:


> Dear TracyK,
> 
> I am sorry. I feel this way and wish I were normal, too. I don't socialize much because no one understands it. I wish I could meet more people with this prob --everyone is too embarrassed to talk about it, but being embarrassed isn't going to help me.


You're not alone! I too am very embarrassed. Very few people in my life know about it. 
Beyond the fear of running into a loud noise, I'm also afraid of someone seeing my reaction. So it causes me to avoid and miss out on a lot events, gatherings, activities, etc. It's made my life miserable.
I'm very fortunate to have someone in my life now that is very supportive and I'm going to try therapy again. I worry that my problem will strain our relationship. I really want to be normal, for her and me.
I did some reading recently that said that desensitization therapy doesn't work if you don't address the root cause. I tried desensitization therapy several years ago. It helped for a bit, but the problem just came back. I know I have events from my childhood that probably triggered this fear. I'm hoping to address it with this new therapist. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

If you have ever heard the horn of a siemens desiro train (EU), then you will know that it's similar to a cruise ship horn. One day, while I got out from this train, me and some other passemgers had to pass in front of the train before it leaves. This is how the things work in my local station. No other way or just wait for the train to leave. Few moments before I tried to pass in front of this train, it did that freaky horn. Since then, I am extremely sensitive to loud sounds. When a hear a loud sound, I react like a see a ghost. That train ruined my life.


----------



## srtechy (May 8, 2014)

I have had this fear all my life. I think it started as just being startled, but got exacerbated by lack of understanding and some brutal words spoken over me. With me it's peaks and valleys, sometimes it feels like I'm over it, then it catches me off guard. It's pretty much just around sudden, loud machine noises, louder than a backhoe. The weird thing is, I can play such things on Youtube, loud, and they sound cool.
Though it's not customary to share diary entries, I think the one below best sums up my story:

Dear Diary,

Another glorious day, little cooler and windier than Yesterday, but still fine. Whenever the days are like this, I make a point of taking my first morning coffee on the patio.

Got the back lawn cut, and those watching said it looked fine. Got down on all fours and did some more with the grass sheers, about an hour around the concrete edge, and bits I missed with the mower.

While pushing the mower, I hear the characteristic burp of a two-stroke being started; so far, so good, no immediate urge to run. But, once it is singing its two-note whine loudly, I push the mower in a different direction, with the urge to be farther away from what, at this point, I assume is a weed whacker; it was actually a chainsaw. Thinking the operator might wish to work in the backyard as I'm mowing it, I go in and get the earplugs. Turns out, he was taking down shrubs in the front yard, just test-running it near where I was cutting.

Ligyrophobia just doesn't make sense, despite my years of research trying to understand it. I don't wish to play the blind card. This isn't something known to be common in blind people; some may have it, but by no means a majority. As part of the "verbal hard-knocks" I was given by our special ed teacher, I was informed that, going through a street with the most loud, sharp, abrupt, up-and-down noises, many do not even flinch.

Any other advice I've gotten has amounted to no comfort; basically, it's ultimately up to me to control my body. How? Sorry, you're on your own. And control, in my books, is a very strict thing; it means, no shaking, no flinching, no stiffening. Any of these are signs of unmasculine weakness, babyishness, not acting one's age. The one seeing any of these signs in me today, no matter how loud, sharp, unsteady, the noise is, is the one who won't hire me tomorrow.

Two events have conspired to reinforce this horrible pain app that runs in this computer. One occurred perhaps ten summers ago. I was doing something on my computer, Mom and Ange were watching jumpiong. Dad marches in and calls:
"What are ya doing"?
"I'm watching jumping," says Mom.
"What are YOU doing?" Ange quips.
"I need someone to pack wood".
"Well, you've got Junior".
"Yah, but I gotta saw some more, and he'll have a spaz"...

And, in Dad's estimation, and that of our special ed teacher, "spaz" could mean as little as some stiffening or a split-second tremor. The thing is, I don't blame these people. They were trying, in their way, to toughen me up, make me see the importance of appearance when I'm out in the world.

The other event was further back, twenty-five years. I was in grade twelve. Our special ed teacher worked with us from grades seven through twelve, and during the subject we call mobility, he would sometimes get very irate--again, I don't blame him, I wasn't easy to teach, for various reasons. One lesson, he wanted me to stand right up close to a passing diesel powered roller as it was flattening out ashphalt. I was nineteen at the time.

As the intensity of its roar and heated wind blast subsided, this teacher, who I trusted was being objective, proceeded to lecture me on how I was nineteen years old and not acting like it. Now that I recall, a similar incident occurred that same year, during which I had to walk directly passed a running jackhammer. It was on the road and I was on the sidewalk, but nonetheless I really did not want to be in its immediate vicinity, and probably showed obvious signs of this in my body. Similar lecturing, hard questioning, occurred then, ending with Mr. V asking if I would care to explain myself. Lately, his words, "You're nineteen years old, Don," keep pounding at me. Might just as well be, "You're 44 years old, Don," or "care to explain yourself---explain yourself---explain yourself---yourself"?

And that's just it. Ordinary people deserve an explanation, to put them at ease. That's what these well-meaning people were trying to get at. And the pain; the pain of not having a satisfactory explanation to give, that pain is so overwhelming! These well-meaning people meant to get me to toughen up. All that's really happened is, if I handle a noisy situation poorly, then I want to fight and be violent with myself, have the crap physically beaten out of me. It's like a soldier on one of those Little House On The Prairie shows. He had fought in the Civil War, but for some reason ran away from the thick of a battle. After the war, this troubled him so much that he ultimately killed himself.

It's like, whenever I want to use earplugs when a saw or weedeater is too loud, or cover an ear when a garbage truck horn might blast off, that's like running away from the thick of a battle. Roman soldiers were punished for such displays of cowardice--beaten or even killed by their own comrads.

Jesus would not run away. Jesus wouldn't say, or even think, gee Pa, I'd love to help you with the wood, but the chainsaw is too loud. No, Jesus would jump right in and help, and even if he had no earplugs, he would have controlled his body so as not to show a hint of a freak show to upset Dad. He would rather, control his body, no tremors or flinching or stiffening, and put those around him at ease.

Lord, I'm at an utter loss! Why does this keep coming back, day after day? Started when I opted to use a push instead of power mower. Surely the push mower's not a wimp's way out? I thought I was over this after the wood splitting party and trying Chris's weedeater. You know my desires; you know I would really like to help kids keep from going through the bull**** I went through, sop they don't have to suffer this way... Is there something you want to unpack with me?...


----------



## srtechy (May 8, 2014)

:idea


----------



## kaiiiiii (May 8, 2014)

Your not the only ones guys... :'( I don't really like going to cinemas because of the sudden noise and I especially hate thunderstorms, popping balloons, poppers and sudden loud noises. My aunt said that you should overcome that but I haven't have the slightest idea on how to cure it... I have always covered my ears and listen to earphones and have my own world but I am tired of all those. I want to cure them. Can anyone please help me cure this? Tbh, I listen to things in loud volume but it's different when it's all of a sudden because I get like really scared..


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't really think its a secondary disorder. It's all part of the same anxiety that SA stems from within us.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder how many of you folks have had your ears checked for ear wax. An ear blockage can place pressure on the tympanum which makes you very sensitive to loud noises.


----------



## Door Ajar (Dec 25, 2021)

TracyK said:


> *This Fear is destroying my life*
> 
> I have had a fear of sudden loud noises since I was little and it seems to get worse with time. Fireworks and thunderstorm are the worst for me. I have almost crashed my car when a flash of lightning appears because of the anxiety of knowing thunder would follow. I can no longer go to the movies (which I used to love) because of how loud and realistic the sounds of guns and thunder have become. Except for my immediate family, I have managed to keep this fear hidden from everyone (which makes it 100x worse trying to hide it). I have lots of friends and a great social life, but I have to make excuses for why I won't go see fireworks or go to places where I know there is potential for loud noises. I love music and going to concerts doesn't bother me, but every single time I go to one I have so much anxiety wondering if they will use pyrotechnics (this goes for plays as well). Although I date frequently, I always find an excuse to not be in a relationship because this fear is too embarrassing for me to bear. Sometimes it is almost too much to deal with...why did I get dealt such a horrible hand? Why couldn't I have a fear that you can avoid, like snakes. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this better? It makes me feel like a worthless human being. I hate summer because of the constant threat of storms and neighbors shooting fireworks. I just want to be normal!


Yep, I can hear you… Some morons near me start popping fireworks as early as December 22 and keep popping them until January 5th. It’s hell for me..


----------



## savavdpeas (Sep 15, 2017)

I used to have a fear of loud noises, but then I developed Schizophrenia and cannot really tell if I still have that same fear. I am on two medications for my social anxiety and Schizophrenia. I used to experience an extreme hypersensitivity to loud noises. When I was in college, I was in the college wind symphony. And every time the symbols crashed, my head would shake and I would be unable to play my instrument. It was debilitating. I also had an intense fear of playing my instrument in front of people; it was just as crippling as my response to loud noises.


----------

